# Humble request for more reviews.



## RangerWickett (Dec 5, 2002)

If you have a copy of one of our products, we'd love to see you review it.  Not only does it help others know whether they should get it, but it also helps us know how to please you better with future products.

Right now, TFT could use 1 or 2 more reviews, and Elements of Magic only has 1, so it could use many many more.

If you do post a review, or have in the past, thanks a lot.  It really does help us out.  If nothing else, it is a great boost for writers to know people are paying attention to their work.

Oh, and P.S., try to mention whether you like the art, and why or why not.  I'm a big proponent of good art in gaming products, but it's very hard to find affordable artists.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, I only have two Natural 20 books, but the one I haven't reviewed I just looked up and saw it only has 4 reviews (Tournements, Fairs, and Taverns).  So, I'll finish my current review later today and then get started on that one.

Anything besides art you'd particuliarly like me to pay attention to?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, Crothian, I know you're a great reviewer, very thorough usually.  I just asked about art because often people don't mention it much, and I really would prefer not to buy books that are ugly, because I usually think that I could just type up my own rules and be just as well off.  But a good-looking book I might buy for style's sake even if the rules are just average, because a good format and art means that the publisher is going the extra mile.

Dang, I need sleep.  Bye.


----------

